# 10TT for real 26:01



## JasonHolder (4 Jul 2014)

So the pro stealth arrived at lunch time yesterday and having a cold, not trained in 3 weeks and being dehydrated and under carbed, I decided to not set it up for a few days.

That resulted in me setting it up, skipping work, and heading down to performance cycles to get directions to the Latton TT.

Pulled a 26:01 with nothing but alot of scowling and teeth grinding. Rather happy. 6 seconds off my minute man.

No HR speedo etc.





No 27

Though butt muscles leading up the back are rather tender.


----------



## palinurus (4 Jul 2014)

Quite good to see the timekeeper's pad- puts your time into context. Guessing from the other times that it's not a fast course (or it was really windy- but you would probably have mentioned it)

22:46 winning time (22:30 done by a 2-up if I'm reading it right)


----------



## JasonHolder (4 Jul 2014)

I had lots of excuses up there^ without including the wind! Haha 

It was particularly windy indeed. The 2up was the fastest time


----------



## KneesUp (4 Jul 2014)

Let's hope none of the people whose names you have just shown on the internet were pulling a sickie ...


----------



## jowwy (4 Jul 2014)

Not a bad effort - lots of excuses and your minute man did a 24.35 which means he pulled away from you

But c+ for effort


----------



## Hacienda71 (4 Jul 2014)

Put some overshoes on and tape the vents on your helmet.


----------



## Rob3rt (4 Jul 2014)

Well done!

I can see loads of time to be gained there


----------



## JasonHolder (4 Jul 2014)

jowwy said:


> your minute man did a 24.35 which means he pulled away from you


Good point, but I was snapping at his heels for the last mile and could clearly see his number and even his make of saddle when I crossed the line.

Which makes me think he had ridden back down a mile and then turned around and finished the coarse as a cool down maybe...

@Hacienda71 left over shoes at home. Was feeling terrible with the cold. Will do next time. And probably ride helmet less. 50% were riding comme ca.

@Rob3rt 

Advice welcomed! if youre talking about my bad position, check this one out lol



It started off with- MUST BE AERO!! Ended with must be comfortable! 

This is actually the first lap photograph where i was dicking around because i didnt know the round about layout.


----------



## jowwy (4 Jul 2014)

JasonHolder said:


> Good point, but I was snapping at his heels for the last mile and could clearly see his number and even his make of saddle when I crossed the line.
> 
> Which makes me think he had ridden back down a mile and then turned around and finished the coarse as a cool down maybe...
> 
> ...


Well from what i can see from the list,

was your minute man passed his minute man, so the guy u was catching was your 2min man.........but never mind hey

I caught my 5min man last week, but it means nothing to me, im just looking after my own time


----------



## KneesUp (4 Jul 2014)

... jowwy's post is correct I think


----------



## jdtate101 (4 Jul 2014)

The Pro Stealth is a good machine, did a 23.24 on it recently and given the right conditions I know I can do a 22:xx.


----------



## jowwy (4 Jul 2014)

Ive got my last 10 on 15th july - away all august then back to do a 25 in sept


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Jul 2014)

jowwy said:


> was your minute man passed his minute man, so the guy u was catching was your 2min man...



It was not his 2 minute man either, as the 2 minute man was faster than him as well. It was most likely one the gathering of women who were off earlier #20s.


----------



## jowwy (4 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> It was not his 2 minute man either, as the 2 minute man was faster than him as well. It was most likely one the gathering of women who were off earlier #20s.


Very true cause that would have meant jason being 1min 54 seconds quicker than him.........sorry to burst that big old bubble big man


----------



## jowwy (4 Jul 2014)

From my powers of deduction it looks like you caught mandy light who went off number 20 and you was approx 6+ mins quicker than her, so it may well have been her you nearly, but not quite caught

Better luck in the next one


----------



## Jerry Atrik (4 Jul 2014)

You boy's ! haha


----------



## screenman (4 Jul 2014)

Fair ride Jason, I also admire your honesty. I would say most on this forum could not get near that time.

23mph average for anyone who may not have worked it out.


----------



## JasonHolder (16 Jul 2014)

Pb'd last Wednesday with a 25:22 @ 23.6mph by my calculations.
Left without checking time sheet, Looking forward to tomorrow!

Cheers screenman, dont know what you mean by honesty though? Transparent?


----------



## JasonHolder (16 Jul 2014)

Looking like a frog on abike!


----------



## e-rider (16 Jul 2014)

I see nothing has chnaged in the last 30 years re. excuses for not going slightly quicker!


----------



## JasonHolder (16 Jul 2014)

First ride with a speedo and HR too!! Haha and was very windy last race!! And overshoes had a rip in them. Soo un-aero


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (16 Jul 2014)

Looks like you could buy a little more speed there with a pointy hat and a more aero wheel-set! 
But please don't coz you're only a few seconds off my PB now, although you are half my age, to be fair!


----------



## JasonHolder (16 Jul 2014)

Joshua Plumtree said:


> Looks like you could buy a little more speed there with a pointy hat and a more aero wheel-set!
> But please don't coz you're only a few seconds off my PB now, although you are half my age, to be fair!


Should be riding a long 24 tomorrow


----------



## Herzog (17 Jul 2014)

JasonHolder said:


> Pb'd last Wednesday with a 25:22 @ 23.6mph by my calculations.
> Left without checking time sheet, Looking forward to tomorrow!
> 
> Cheers screenman, dont know what you mean by honesty though? Transparent?


 
Solid effort, well done!


----------



## JasonHolder (17 Jul 2014)

Herzog said:


> Solid effort, well done!


Cheers! Its surprisingly apparent now just how hard it is to take a few seconds off your time!


----------

